# MUFE 5 camouflage cream palettes



## Susanne (May 23, 2010)

Last year I was in NY and bought the 5 camouflage cream palette in #01. 

I really love this palette! I use it every day to conceal redness, breakouts or under eye circles.

I will get another palette for sure if I get the chance.


----------



## genduk26 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: MUFE 5 camouflage  cream palettes*

I'm glad you like it Susanne. they are so smooth & easy to mix. i have #1 & 2.


----------



## aradhana (May 30, 2010)

*Re: MUFE 5 camouflage  cream palettes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_I'm glad you like it Susanne. they are so smooth & easy to mix. i have #1 & 2._

 
which palette would you suggest is more suited to someone with nw35 colouring?

thanks

a


----------



## genduk26 (May 30, 2010)

*Re: MUFE 5 camouflage  cream palettes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aradhana* 

 
_which palette would you suggest is more suited to someone with nw35 colouring?

thanks

a_

 
I'll say #2 or # 3 but you can mix them. it depends on how do you want to use it? .... undereyes, post acne, redness.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: MUFE 5 camouflage  cream palettes*

I have to try #2 as well one day!


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: MUFE 5 camouflage  cream palettes*

I love mine as well! It works fabulously, this is one product I can't live without!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2010)

*MUFE concealer palette: Any fans of this?*

Does anyone use this? Do you like it?

Is this product supposed to be dry? No matter what I do its so hard to work with--I mean it doesn't blend into my undereye area despite trying various techniques. Any tips and tricks on how to use?

I have this in the #4, I think, the one for dark skin with the orange  corrector. I'm thinking I want to try the Bobbi Brown dark peach corrector if I don't figure this out.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: MUFE concealer palette: Any fans of this?*

I have this palette. Cant remember what number it is, but mine is not dry at all. All the concealers are really creamy and blend really well :S Maybe yours has dried out a little


----------



## cbh02b (Aug 6, 2010)

This is def something that I am going to buy! I just got the HD Foundation and I need a little more coverage underneath so I think this is what I am going to get!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: MUFE concealer palette: Any fans of this?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I have this palette. Cant remember what number it is, but mine is not dry at all. All the concealers are really creamy and blend really well :S Maybe yours has dried out a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It was like this when I first bought it. It's creamy on my hand and on my brush. Like, it looks like it's creamy, but when it hits my undereye, it's not what you think it is, if that makes sense. "Dry" is the wrong word, I think. "Waxy" is better...It sits on the skin, and powder makes it worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried a lot of different methods when I first got it, and put it away b/c it wasn't working, and just pulled it out to try again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the replies, though


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Aug 6, 2010)

I really want to try this out as i'm actually looking for concealer at the moment and always hearing about MUFE..

but not sure which palette toget!

i'm NC25 right now


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: MUFE concealer palette: Any fans of this?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_It was like this when I first bought it. It's creamy on my hand and on my brush. Like, it looks like it's creamy, but when it hits my undereye, it's not what you think it is, if that makes sense. "Dry" is the wrong word, I think. "Waxy" is better...It sits on the skin, and powder makes it worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried a lot of different methods when I first got it, and put it away b/c it wasn't working, and just pulled it out to try again...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the replies, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I also have the number 4 palette. I don't find it waxy but it did not work well for my under eye circles. I didn't have a problem using it because of the texture it just didn't cover my under eye circles.


----------



## *Katie* (Oct 25, 2010)

*Does anyone have the Camoflague Cream palette?*

It has 5 colours and a green shade?

  	Do you like it?


----------



## genduk26 (Oct 26, 2010)

yes i like it. i use the green shade over red spot. but also i love full cover concealer. it's oil free & waterproof while camoflage palette is not.


----------



## *Katie* (Oct 27, 2010)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *orders*


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 28, 2010)

I like it. It's good for all seasons because it has enough colours and I find it lasts all day if you powder your face after.


----------



## dramatEYES (Nov 14, 2010)

I have it and I do not like it at all. It's just not the right formula for my skin...it always looks so cakey on me. Meh. I really wanted to like it too


----------

